# House of the Dragon: Spin-Off zu Game of Thrones startet im August



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *House of the Dragon: Spin-Off zu Game of Thrones startet im August*

					HBO hat den Ausstrahlungstermin für House of the Dragon bekannt gegeben. Das Spin-Off zu Game of Thrones wird im August bei Sky verfügbar sein.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *House of the Dragon: Spin-Off zu Game of Thrones startet im August*


----------



## Deutschmaschine (4. April 2022)

Welchen Gaming-Bezug hat diese News eigentlich?


----------



## 4thVariety (4. April 2022)

Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Welchen Gaming-Bezug hat diese News eigentlich?


Der Algorithmus sagt, dass Leute die auf Spiele und Hardwarenews klicken auch auf Film und TV-News klicken und mit dem Content interagieren und wie die Partei vor ihm, hat der Algorithmus immer recht. Ist ja nicht die einzige Filmnews in dem Feed. Mit dem Post belegst du ja selbst die These des Algorithmus, auch wenn du semantisch widersprichst. Für den Algorithmus haben Worte  keine Bedeutung, alles ist bedeutungslos, nur der Klick und die Interaktion zählen und die ist da.

Deswegen braucht es keine Redakteure für Artikel mehr, nur noch Überschriften-Designer und Interaktions-Ingenieure. Was im Fließtext steht wird zunehmend egal. 
*"Nvidia feiert den Release der 1000 Variante einer RTX3000 Karte*" 
"_Geheim: die geheimen Intel Leaks werden von geheimer PR Agentur gesteuert_" 
"*Ukrainische Armee wird mit 500 AMD Fahrrädern beliefert; jetzt im PCGH Performanceindex*".

Satire war gestern, deswegen funktionieren algorithmisch optimierte Fakenews so gut.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (4. April 2022)

Deutschmaschine schrieb:


> Welchen Gaming-Bezug hat diese News eigentlich?


Zusatz-Service für Fantasy-interessierte Nerds und Geeks.

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## VeriteGolem (5. April 2022)

Die Erwartungshaltung ist nach GOT Staffel 8 und Woke Hollywood gewaltig niedrig. Aber werden genug gucken weil GOT drauf steht. Bin schon überhaupt nicht gespannt.


----------

